# 1973 922008 refreshed and running again!



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I finished up the repair and refresh of the non-working 922008 that I bought a few months ago.
Here's what I've done: 
Replaced all head bolts and head gasket
Rebuilt the carb.
New Belts and fluids
New attachment idler pulley
The traction idler pulley I rebuilt with a new sleeve bushing for $2.14 vs. the $56 Ariens wants for it! 

And some pics:















































Now that it's running right, what would the value of it be? I'm not sure if I want to sell it or not. Especially since right now is probably the worst time to sell a snowblower! haha!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

awesome...now you can bask in the glory of accomplishment, the worthy pursuit of restoring vintage American iron.

isn't that a lot better than a Predator depower ?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

The Predator conversion looks like a lot of work for a 2 shaft machine. That, and when I pulled the head off, the bore looked great and the engine has good compression. I didn't see a need to replace a good working engine!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice job caddy, looks great. Should run for years with a little maintenance now. If your were going to sell I would think you should be able to get $200 maybe $250 range in season (at least around where I live). More to the higher end if a storm is coming and the local shops are out of snowblowers, lol.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I figured I should be able to get at least $200 out of it. I'll hold onto it for now. I'm just glad I'm not upside down on the deal, since I put more money into than I originally wanted to. But, isn't that how every project ends up! haha


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

I had no problem selling Ariens like yours for $225-$275 during the season. Most listings didn't last 24 hours. Put things like:

Rugged Ariens Snow Blower
Big cast iron gear case
Heavy gauge steel
In my 40+ years of experience, Ariens makes the best snow blowers.
Even the new Ariens aren't built this strong

That should do it. Once I added those phrases my sales happened much faster. Of course, if you're not 40 then one of those might be a hard sell. 

Use "Rugged Ariens Snow Blower" as the title, that works best.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

"Rugged" would definitely be a word to describe it! For it's size, I was very shocked at how much it weighs! 
The only thing not rugged on it is those wimpy little turf tires it has! I'm guessing those are the original type? They suck in the snow! I kept having to either push or pull it to get it unstuck. The tires on my Cub though, are almost small tractor tires, they are big!


----------

